# Slow access today



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2002)

I've been informed our data center is being hit with a denial of services attack this morning.  They hope to have the offending addresses fully blocked shortly.

Just wanted ya to know why things may be a bit sluggish today.

Thanks!
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2002)

Slow access hasn't been much of a problem recently--good deal.


----------



## BlastU (May 6, 2002)

What is a data center? Server, your Vbulletin database, etc.?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 6, 2002)

data center = the building where the server our site is located on.
More info here : http://www.silverstarsites.net/network.html

So far, so good.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 7, 2002)

Everything's seems to be runnin' smoothly now...probably because Kaith stopped downloading all that p0rn...whoops!  Did I say that out loud?



Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2002)

Dude, no porn allowed on our servers.

home system, well...... 

anyways, been too busy last few days to even think porn...much.


----------

